
Tell HN: Perseids: "Last Chance" for Best Meteor Viewing Tonight - dawie
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perseids
======
slpsys
Sub ASK HN: Where's the best place to view these in the Bay Area?

~~~
chengmi
Anywhere dark and clear, preferably in the mountains or on beaches away from
the city. Skyline Blvd has worked well for me.

------
lionhearted
I went and saw the Perseids tonight with a couple of my good friends. There's
an undeveloped lot on top of a hill nearby and we had a nice view. I was
worried around midnight - it was pretty foggy and you couldn't see more than
50 yards in front of you here in Los Angeles. But by 1:30 AM, it had cleared
up and we saw some really beautiful ones.

They moved fast! It was hard to see and catch up with them. By the time one of
us pointed one out, it was already gone. But there was one really big, bright
one a little around 2:45 AM Pacific Time - really magnificent.

Never would have heard about it if I hadn't seen it here - thanks so much
Dawie, was really a fantastic evening.

------
Daemmerung
A lucky hole in our current series of rainstorms gave me horizon-wide clear
skies, and the moon was not yet risen. I saw a lovely show, about 2 per
minute. (rural West Coast, USA) Thank you _very_ much for the alert.

------
emullet
Just got back from the nearest canyon. Filtered out the light pollution nicely
and saw 41 meteors in about 50 minutes.

------
zackattack
Sub Ask HN: Where's the best place to view these in Chicago?

~~~
dandelany
Somewhere that's not Chicago. Sorry, sad but true.

~~~
zackattack
We found a local astronomy group and saw it tonight. I probably saw a total of
five shooting stars.

